# Skyline r34



## Melmel94 (4 mo ago)

Please can anyone help I’m in need of a skyline r34, 2 door coupe, rear window


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Very tricky 

don’t even think Nissan offer them


----------



## Melmel94 (4 mo ago)

Any idea we’re a 2nd hand one can be purchased


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are near on impossible - 2 reasons 

a) they often shatter when being removed
b) not many r34s of any description being broken 

could try in japan but fyi as just had a new oem r34 front screen shipped - shipping was £1k plus taxes etc so I doubt you would get much change on a used screen from £2k


----------

